# Proxyserver zuhause nicht verwenden



## pauschpage (16. September 2005)

Hallo!

In meiner Schule ist seit heuer leider ein Proxyserver erforderlich, den ich in Firefox eingetragen habe.
Leider funktioniert er nur in der Schule - und nicht zuhause.

Gibt es irgendeinen Weg ihn Zuhause automatisch NICHT zu verwenden?

Leider kenn ich mich mit diesen Dingen wirklich nicht aus.
Bitte um klare Hilfe.

Vielen Dank!
Christian


----------



## hpvw (16. September 2005)

Für Firefox gibt es die Extensions ProxyButton und SwitchProxy Tool.
Vollautomatisch wird es wohl nicht gehen, aber mit einer der Erweiterungen sollte es relativ einfach sein, schnell den Proxy zu wechseln bzw. auszuschalten.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## Dr Dau (17. September 2005)

Hallo!

Starte Firefox mit "firefox.exe -profilemanager" und lege dir ein 2. Profil an.
Dort lässt Du dann in den Einstellungen für den Proxy weg.
Näheres zum Profilemanager von Firefox findest Du hier.

Tip: Auf die gleiche Art kannst Du dir auch ein "scharfes" Profil anlegen, wo praktisch alles deaktiviert ist. (gibt ja Seiten denen man lieber nicht trauen sollte  )

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

